# AFAW Items In Stock



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

1 - 11' Estuary - 230.00
1 - 11' Estuary blank - 160.00
1 - 10'9" Uptide USA spinning rod - 265.00

Coasters. Nice Stainless Steel UK style - 20.00

Match organizers - 40.00


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Coasters. Nice Stainless Steel UK style - 20.00*

Tommy, are those the same as on the AFAW rods? If they are I would like to get a pair. 

Bill


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yes Bill,

Nice 27mm Stainlees Steel coasters.

Tommy


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Let me...*

measure my rod butt. I think 27mm will fit. How small will they go?

Bill


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bill,

Just measure with my micrometer and it looks like they bottom out around 23mm.

Tommy


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*29mm*

Tommy, I measured the butt of my Moonraker and found it to be 29mm. I guess I'll have to stay with the sewer pipe clamps for now unless you got some larger ones. 

Bill


----------

